# MBTA Transit Police Department-Basic Police Motorcycle Operator School



## niteowl1970

The MBTA Transit
Police Department is hosting a Basic Police Motorcycle Operator School in June. The training will be held at Marina Bay in Quincy, MA. The 80 hour class will be held on June 10-14 and June 17-21. There is no cost for this training. For further information contact Sgt. Jason Morris at [email protected] or Sgt. Michael Flanagan at [email protected].


----------



## Guest

How do they ride those things on red line platforms?


----------



## samadam78

I requested to go to this and my lt asked me what the difference between this one being 80hrs and the one at the hd dealer being 40hrs.

Anyone know?


----------



## csauce777

samadam78 said:


> I requested to go to this and my lt asked me what the difference between this one being 80hrs and the one at the hd dealer being 40hrs.
> 
> Anyone know?


About 40 hours ;-p


----------



## samadam78

csauce777 said:


> About 40 hours ;-p


Hahaha... Had i not been on the back end of a double i probably would have been expecting this response


----------



## Goose

Send an email...it's worth asking.


----------



## lofu

I'm told they cover formation riding and basic escort tactics in addition to the 40 hours on riding


----------



## niteowl1970

This is a leaked training video.


----------



## LA Copper

niteowl1970 said:


> This is a leaked training video.


That's how CHP motor cops (also known as Bucketheads) roll out here in southern California. Just ask PapaBear, he can confirm that.

Let's face it, Ponch and Jon had it goin' on. Everyone else strives to be like them and who could blame them, they had it good; living at the Marina, dating all the "hot chicks," riding in the warm sunshine 12 months a year, never having to draw their guns, etc, etc.


----------



## Johnny Law

LA Copper said:


> That's how CHP motor cops (also known as Bucketheads) roll out here in southern California. Just ask PapaBear, he can confirm that.
> 
> Let's face it, Ponch and Jon had it goin' on. Everyone else strives to be like them and who could blame them, they had it good; living at the Marina, dating all the "hot chicks," riding in the warm sunshine 12 months a year, never having to draw their guns, etc, etc.


Dont forget high speed pursuits every shift, Ponch with his Trans Am and Jon with his lifted, custom 4X4, and always getting Harlan the mechanic to soup up all the CHP vehicles!


----------

